# Hi from Michigan!



## Bj Howard (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi everybody my name is BJ Howard and I'm from Michigan. I love to fish Saginaw Bay and Lake Huron from anything to perch to trout and salmon. I have a propane smoker and love smoking meats and sharing my products to friends and family. I'm now looking into making bacon and curing meats to up my game. I'm looking forward to learning more and discussing with fellow smoke enthusiasts!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome to the site happy to have ya join up.

Chris


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 16, 2019)

Lots of knowledge on this site. Use the SEARCH for more info then you will know what to do with or for a quick answer just post it here in the forum. the more info you have in your question the better we can help you!!

Welcome to the Best smoking Forum on the net!!

Have a good time smoking !!!


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome from Kansas City!  I've only been a part of this forum for about a month but I have already learned so much and have been given so much advice! Lots of good folks to learn from here.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome Aboard from Wisconsin!

You picked a great site to join and the Michigan group here is super friendly!


----------



## Bj Howard (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info.

Warren


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome to you sir. Flint, MI here :-)


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Bj Howard said:


> Hi everybody my name is BJ Howard and I'm from Michigan. I love to fish Saginaw Bay and Lake Huron from anything to perch to trout and salmon. I have a propane smoker and love smoking meats and sharing my products to friends and family. I'm now looking into making bacon and curing meats to up my game. I'm looking forward to learning more and discussing with fellow smoke enthusiasts!


This is a great forum. Lots of good stuff. Welcome.


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2019)

Good Evening and Welcome from a nice warm East Texas

Gary


----------

